# Welcome Colcamper !!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace!

Sounds like you may have been lurking in the shadows for awhile....glad to see you've stepped out into the sunshine!!! We're a friendly bunch (!!!) here on OB.com, where you'll find great info and even greater people!!!

Now, tell us a little about yourself ....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Colcamper!*








Glad you have decided to join us!









Now, if you will just stand in this line over here, we will have your Kool-Aide ready in just a moment!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## colcamper (Dec 19, 2006)

One hubby, two kids, three horses, three dogs

Outback 31RQS purchased in june 2006


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

colcamper said:


> One hubby, two kids, three horses, three dogs
> 
> Outback 31RQS purchased in june 2006


Outback...yeah, yeah...good choice...

Kids...well, ok...someone's gotta support you in later years...

*Horses? Dogs? Details!!! 
We want details!!!!*


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!

Three Horses and Three Dogs...................that is a full Outback!!!!

Gary


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Colcamper !!!

Welcome to the Outback world.Glad you have decided to join us!
Have a great Holiday









Willie


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow! Sounds like you need a bigger trailer


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Colcamper to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 31RQS nice model

Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I think you'll likr this site. There is a lot of good info to be found here, also you won't get ragged on for asking questions even if the topic has been discussed before. Welcome aboard from another newbie.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the Outback....that is one SWEET trailer!!! You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Colcamper









Welcome to Outbackers!
I noticed in your first post that you're having trouble with your 31rqs








Hope you get everything sorted out soon so you can start enjoying it!
Dawn


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

colcamper said:


> One hubby, two kids, three horses, three dogs
> 
> Outback 31RQS purchased in june 2006


Welcome!!!. Great choice of camper.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome Aboard! I know you're having issues with a leaky end cap. (That was a flag for those interested). Hopefully everything will work out for the best. If you have questions comments or want to know if any other 31RQS owners are having/had leak issues...actually I feel responsible I am going to do something for you Colcamper. Look for new post on *LEAKS* in tech problems and solutions.

Eric


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome...........







From a future Outback owner. I'm sure you will find this site as informative and inviting as I do.


----------

